# SpeedRacer, Jaguar'fied? A little, maybe . . .



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

SpeedRacer Jaguar'fied, well, tried to, a bit anyway. I love the pontoon fenders of these little runners. So, have created several versions, including the blue one, shown here only to show you original SpeedRacer.

Tough part of this token effort, was the acrylic "headlights." A real pain to grind, sand, then sand some more, ending up with 12,000; _then _polish the darn things. Think they worked out, though . . .

Testor's Green Metallic paint, Cox wheels, Tim's tires, Rick's graphics, Atlas inline motor/chassis. The rest was some cutting, rounding, such as wheel wells and like issues.

Hope you found it worth your while . . .

Thanking you in advance . . .
Jas
- - - -


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool! I like the headlights!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

oh man, that is COOL. are there more? i could totally picture a whole racing field of these with slight variations...

--rick


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

niiiice scratch! i,m diggin the color brittish racing green is great on a jag. i was told more drivers died in that color.(maybe so) also yes that is a gas cap. hey scratch the jag is beautiful and she is the new girl on the block. so it,s o.k. to send me the blue willys no really it,s o.k. i,ll take the old willy,s .


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

DAMMMNNNN!! they are so coooooooll!!! i love what you did the colors and headlights.

Wes


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool concept! I like it!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:Any more pix of the #90 Blue striped RHD car in British blue ? I would like a front,rear & side view. :thumbsup:Great Ideas you really think outside the box !


Neal :dude:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Outstanding creativity!!! One question comes to mind, what happened to Spridal and Chim-Chim???


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

old blue said:


> Outstanding creativity!!! One question comes to mind, what happened to Spridal and Chim-Chim???


How about unique cars for them ??


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

scratch,

Hey those color combos and body & headlighs are great.

Funny thing just happened right now. Our Son Fletcher spent the night at his Nana and Papas and Gingers Mom just dropped him off. He just handed me a battery operated ho scale Speed Racer set they picked up at a garage sale for $2.00...WITH THE CARS!

Now you have me thinking scratch...Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Bob...those cars look great in other colors...zilla


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*kiwidave*, glad you like the lights look like turned on under the lights. See PM re: another topic.

*parkrndl*, almost, working on it.

*joegri*, not sure about deaths ... could be. Sorry on the Willys, you are something else : ) A funny guy ... love your replies.

*wesjy*, glad you like the lights, and the colors. Not many do cars in green,
*
eastside johhny*, thanks, appreciate your stopping by . . .

*1976cordorba*, glad you like it, thanks a lot.

*1scalevolvo*, didn't show this time more on the blue #90, don't want to appear to be pimping a ride. Just showed it, since the real SpeedRacer is beside it in that print. Though another teaser is attached below. Hope such is not considered pimping . . .

*old blue*, thanks for stopping by ... don't know . . .

*1scalevolvo*, didn't see the movie, if that is what you're referring too. Did _anyone _see the movie?

*bobhch*, 2-bucks, not bad, now you have something to work on : ) Would _love _to see an HO SpeedRacer modified. Bet rest of group would too.

Well, not too bad, really, love the remarks, you guys are sorta warped slightly, which is okay by me. Since I walk to the beat of a way different drummer anyway.

Here's a quickie on another ride done, Lotus-esque maybe?

Thank _you _so much for stopping by and the very cool remarks, all welcome.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Scratch, it reminds me of a Cooper Monaco/Shelby King Cobra from this angle. Nice work as always.


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*Answer & Photos*

resinmonger,

Okay, I can fly with that, the Cooper : ) Perhaps a car later on, thanks for noticing . . . I don't have 1/100th the rides you guys do, I'll be tapped out in a hurry!

Here's a few more photos . . .

As usual, thanks for stopping by . . .


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

The green 88 is one cool looking car. Have never really cared for the mach 5 but man.....it's excellent with 20% of the gaudiness replaced by restraint.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Scratch,
great looking customization! Love that new front end. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

440s-4ever, saving grace for the SR is the pontoon fenders. From there it is imagination.

roadrner, yeah, front end photographed interestingly, the headlights are from plexiglass.


----------

